# Potentially stupid power tool question....



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a DA polisher that is quite frankly underused, any reason I couldn't (or shouldn't) use it as a sander?


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

I think most of them are converted random orbital sanders anyway, so don't see why you can't.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah crack on ...maybe really cheap ones wont have enough power but id try it out , used mine as a sander many times


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for that, only thing I can see dedicated having over it would be dust extraction but not a massive deal for my occasional uses I don't think.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The Festool Rotex machines are dual purpose polishers and sanders in one machine. 

Only concern with using your machine may be the orbit - 15mm would probably be too course for fine sanding and ideally you'd want 8mm or less to achieve a fine finish (with the corresponding fine grit paper).

You can buy hook 'n' loop (Velcro) sanding discs that can be used on your DA so why not give it a go.

Alan W


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I’ve used my kestrel Das6 as a sander many times. Never had any issues with it.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

I've used mine for both dry and wet sanding on several occasions - the last time to remove a prominent scratch our builders managed to put into an expensive, brand new bog seat. Very effective as were the KC compound and polish afterwards.


----------

